# Keeping Busy



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

I'v a family member that wanted these doing - so she asked me as it was a cheaper option than the local bakery:










Wrapped and ready to go in the morning










Chocolate star cake with pink butterfies - Happy 18th Nikki










Pink sponge with white icing and black, white and silver decorations - Happy 21st Birthday Lauren
I am so tierd after doing this, I walked Biscuit in between while they were cooling, he's been walking round sniffing the air all day!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW they look Great and yummmmmmmmy send me a peice LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wow really nice!!! That must've been alot of work.


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

alot of patience - i was tierd when I had finished - now its nerves they like them


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Been collected and I got a £10 tip so very happy about that


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice job!! I really love your siggy--that is one of the cutest I've seen yet!!


----------



## Tipsy-Tequila (Mar 15, 2010)

wow!! am impressed! they look lovely!! x


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SIGNATURES 

I WILL USE THEM ALL AT SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE

your hard work and kindness is too much not to use them all - THANKS


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow great job, they're amazing.


----------

